# Installation windows 10



## ikvat (16 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
Je viens de créer une clé USB avec Win 10 dessus via Unebootin.
Quand je lance le truc, une fenêtre d'installation de Windows s'affiche.
Si je poursuis l'installation, cela va-t-il installer Windows 10 sur mon disque dur mac ?
Si non, l'installation se fera-t-elle sur ma clé USB de manière permanente, cad avec la possibilité de sauvegarder mon travail ?
Sinon et si la méthode utilisée n'est pas la bonne; est-il possible de créer une clé USB permanente avec Win 10, bootable depuis mon mac et qui n'impacterait pas à ce dernier ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

